#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Export Email Data from Outlook to Excel in Office2010

## kazphilips

In Outlook 2007 I had been able to easily export emails from selected folders into an Excel 2007 file. This may be a stupid question, but now that I've finally upgraded to Office 2010 I can't locate the export button...it's no longer with the import button :Confused:     Is the function still available and, if so, how do I access it?

----------


## kazphilips

Nevermind... Turns out there is no Export button, but the functionality is still there under Import.

----------

